# Zephrus vs Meridian



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

What weight?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

9 wt.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

I’ve casted the Hardy, great stick but I haven’t casted the 9 Meridian to compare, but if it were in an 8wt the nod would definitely go to the Meridian.


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

brokeoff said:


> 9 wt.


If I could find the video I would post it. I had a 9wt Zephrus bent almost double on a 40 pound back drum and it did not break. I casted both a couple of years ago and both cast fine, but for my casting style a slight nod to the Zephrus and the fact it didn't break I'll give the edge to the Zephrus. Cast both and pick the one that feels the best to you.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

so no experience with the Z but the 9 wt meridian is one sweet stick. the heavy lines bog it down but line it with a rio bonefish or permit and it sings. I have and 8 and 9 and the 9 is without question my favorite... that being said rumors are growing of a pending refresh... I have ZERO direct knowledge to confirm or deny and no source I'd consider reliable but the chatter is growing.


----------



## bluewater23t (Dec 3, 2015)

I have both. I agree with Jamie, the meridian doesnt do as well with heavier lines, but feels light and crisp with the right line. The zephrus has a bit less feel, but can bomb a line out there.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

bluewater23t said:


> I have both. I agree with Jamie, the meridian doesnt do as well with heavier lines, but feels light and crisp with the right line. The zephrus has a bit less feel, but can bomb a line out there.


I agree as well. My 9wt Zephrus (as well as my 5, 6, and 12) all handle heavier line better. For a true to weight rod/line though, my 8wt Scott is better (don't have it in a 9).


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

theres this review for hardy vs nrx


----------



## Camren (Aug 1, 2016)

Interesting. I have slightly different opinion. I recently cast both 9wts (mind you this was behind a shop not fishing) with a SA Grand slam line.


I thought the hardy was better inclose and at distance, while the meridian was better in the middle distances. 


I felt the biggest difference was in the design of the taper of the rod. The hardy felt to have a softer tip, as well as flexing deeper into the blank, while not being a slow rod by any means. Power was easily accessible with a normal casting stroke. 


In the meridian, I felt the rod come alive once more of the head of the fly line was out of the rod tip. Still a very nice casting rod. I was surprised, as this is not what I was anticipating. It could likely be due to difference in taper design between 8wt and 9wt rods. 


My obvious disclaimer is that I’m no master caster or rod designer lol!


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

The Hardy sintrix rods are strong. Not sure about the Scott, so I cant comment there. A downside of Hardy is that it has changed ownership 4 times in the past 8 years (same team of engineers and products managers have stayed with company though).


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

Both are great rods. The meridian is more forgiving on your casting stroke. I own both of these in a 8wt but have fished both in a 9wt. The 9wt meridian is a completely different rod then the 8wt. As Greg’s video showed the Hardy is a tough rod. I folded one up clearing a T-motor when a dolphin(not mahi) decided to eat my lady fish I had hooked up.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

I own 2 Meridians and have casted a friend's Zephrus 9. Would agree with much written above...the Z can really punch some line, but the accuracy and balance of the M series continues to impress me every time I cast one. The M feels super light in your hand and its just a better match for my casting style...
Definitely cast each with your given line of interest...totally different animals! I feel like the Z is much more similar to your Exocetts than a M would be.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Love the Zephyrus 9wt! Great all around 9wt!


----------

